

Ask HN: How do I get work done when I am out - nshankar

I am owner of a graphics / web site designing firm and just appointed a programmer. Previously I used to do everything from taking orders to delivery.
I used to be out for almost half a day every day. 
Now that I have some one working under me, I can be full time out, meeting clients and getting more work.
The problem is how to get work done from the employee in my absence. 
Developers are very freaky, lazy or worst, opportunist. In my absence, my employee may not work or even steal my jobs, clients, designs etc.<p>Dear HN, How can I get the employee working all time for my company, and improve every new day, when I am not there to monitor?
======
chrisrxth
You should not hire people that you don't trust or that are not exited about
the projects.

But if you set expectations and deadlines, you can establish that it doesn't
matter when they work or how long it takes - only that they get done with the
necessary quality and on time.

